# hot or not



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, simple game. Say if you think the previous posters suggestion is hot or not, then add something else for the next poster to answer.. Keep it within the rules of the site.

women in guy's shirts?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot. Nothing like having your girl in your shirt that barely covers her a**.

Wait in public?....meh don't care....at home? yeah rock it.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hot. both those big t-shirts as well as button up shirts


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Neutral.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

okay, but you're supposed to answer then add something else.

girls with short hair


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

ahh i get it. hot.

hilary swank


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not, though she's a good actor

a 3 day weekend


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

For sure

Half day on a Friday?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Hotter than a Texas firecracker.

Grown men in light-up sneakers?


----------



## Skitty Kitty (Apr 15, 2017)

I used to love light up trainers as a kid. I remember my mother got me a pair of Pink Power Ranger ones when I was about seven and I wore them 'till they literally fell apart. Used to get in trouble for wearing them to school because it was against uniform regulations and apparently everyone had to look like a WW2 refugee fleeing the cities to avoid the bombings. Blue school shirt with crest, grey skirt, grey knee length socks, bright pink Power Ranger trainers with flashing heels XD


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

men in lightup sneakers are not hot

matching tracksuit look


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

oui non


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

mt moyt said:


> men in lightup sneakers are not hot
> 
> matching tracksuit look


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 2, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> women in guy's shirts?


Really &#128293;

Sent from my F3211 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I like when my gf wears my shirts. looks adorable in them.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Wilford Brimley and dia-beet-us is freaking hot

A woman in a sundress


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

neutral, but leaning towards hot i guess

ponytails?


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

farfegnugen said:


> women in guy's shirts?


Hot.

But I was told by a woman that there will be bumps where you don't want bumps.  :grin2:


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

no one understands this game....

u need to edit your first post farfegnugen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

mt moyt said:


> neutral, but leaning towards hot i guess
> 
> ponytails?


nice, at least on girls.

hand holding


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yeah, it could be hot, then your hands get sweaty. Just kidding, it's hot, more so sweet though.

The sweaty look?

Sent from the future


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nah

getting called sir/maam


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not we don't use ma'am here.

Daydreaming?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hot (cute)

skateboarding


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

could be but some of the guys at the skatepark seem like douchebags to people

plumber's butt


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I wanna say not hot. Except my ex, he is a plumber and I quite like his butt including the crack.

Beanies?

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not hot. I won't comment on your ex's crack. 


an accent


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Definitely hot.

Body builders?

Sent from the future


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not

Blonde men?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Arm covered with tattoos?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd normally say not, but they've kind of grown on me.

kissing under an umbrella in the rain


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I wouldn't call it hot. I would call it romantic as hell. 

Pretty feet


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 2, 2012)

Sexy af. Love to eat them. It's kinda strange. 

Short hair 

Sent from my F3211 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hot on girls

a gold tooth


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not for me

dirty talk


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 2, 2012)

Hell yeah. I miss it. Sometimes it's better than sex.

Freckles

Sent from my F3211 using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Often really hot

back massage


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot and most definitely appreciated.

Smoking?

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Neutral.

Camouflage face paint?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not hot. How will I see them?

Belly piercings?

Sent from the future


----------



## Hutetu (Apr 26, 2017)

I am not a fan :s

Crocs?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Glasses?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Circumstantial. Generally hot.

Double parking?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No

Me


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 2, 2012)

Probably. Show a pic. 

Waist tattoos. 

Sent from my F3211 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutetu (Apr 26, 2017)

Sometimes 

Neckerchief?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

On a woman? Hot I guess. Closer to neutral.

Cat hair-covered clothing.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not 

Mini Cooper 5 door?


----------



## Hutetu (Apr 26, 2017)

No. Looked nice, but I don't care much about cars. 

Eyeball tattoo?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Noooooo, don't touch those

pet names for your s.o.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

not really hot but definitely a dumb thing i do.

short hair on girls?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

definitely can be

playful fighting/wrestling


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot. You know where that will lead to.

Long fake nails on women?

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not
@Worried Cat Milf?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hotter than the Devil's dingaling.

Know it alls?

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lmao.....um not. 

Braces?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

not 

a third nipple


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

depends what species

speedos on your grandpa


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not

BDSM

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Some of it's hot, some of it's neutral.

Sunglasses.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Big feet?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Neutral Because I have small feet and if their feet is bigger than me I feel insecure. But I have a foot fetish and bigger feet means more feet. So neutral.

Short boots on girls
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Hot. 

Men that do their eyebrows.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really

next morning bed hair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cold 

Dirty toenails


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

not

non matching socks


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 2, 2012)

Cute and kind of hot. 

High heels




Sent from my F3211 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hot

Skinny jeans on men?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

can be. Depends on whether the style suits the person

beeeautiful mustaches?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot

Dreadlocks?

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Adam apples?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not

Caps


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Hot. Especially on a woman, imo.

Pigtails (not the braided ones).


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nop

ryan from the oc?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Ya, he's okay. 

Nose piercings


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

noydb said:


> Hot. Especially on a woman, imo.
> 
> Pigtails (not the braided ones).


Ayy, I just got 2 hats in the mail &#128521;

Can be hot on some women.

Flannels?

Sent from the future


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not

Sweater vests?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol, I don't think so. Might as well go all the way and just wear a sweater.

Men who accent their suit jackets with bananas. (instead of those square pieces of fabric)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot because I find that funny, so he must be humorous.

Fishnet stockings?

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot duh

Sleeve tats?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Neutral.

Sports fanatics?


Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot 

People with SA?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nope 

Muscle shirts?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nop

keeping a cig behind your ear


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha, **** no.

Curiosity.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

the hottest 

fanny pack?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Gonna say no

Gamer?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Neutral

Lady Gaga?

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nawt

Spicy food


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Depends on the level of spicy

Twerking

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nawt

Hairy legs


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I actually find that hot under some circumstances. 

Sharing an ice cream cone.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nope, rather annoying

people who write you cheesy poems


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not hot, kinda cute

Fapping

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hot for a woman. It's a weird position for a guy.

midnight walk on the beach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kewl

Baldness


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably not

Cooking for your date


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot

Pick up trucks?

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only when mudding

Little gap in between teeth?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hehe nah

curly hair?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Can be

boy shorts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm......most of the time hot

Vegans?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly

dedicating a song to someone in karaoke or some other performance


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not karaoke

Ugg boots?

Sent from the future


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Neutral the flat suede looking ones that everyone's got/had here not.


Havianias?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not

twins


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot

Tan lines?

Sent from the future


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really...

Veiny hands/arms


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not


Very tight clothes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot. Best gift I ever gave to a guy is Under Armour long johns 😍

Big plastic framed glasses?

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

All glasses are hot

Overalls?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really

cute someone who gets kind of shy and awkward when around you


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot. This thread has got me feeling romantical.

When couples match their outfits

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot

Camel toe?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems unhygienic 

damsel in distress (or guy)


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

lol neutral

hat worn backwards


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, why not

Shaved eyebrows?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not

Vegetarians?


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 2, 2012)

Noooooo 

Single dad. 

Sent from my F3211 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nicht

Hairy chest?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not on most women

nibbling


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

High proficiency in academics?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot I suppose

British accents?

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sometimes, but I often imagine it being too formal like you're about to be scolded.

a blindfold


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I'd imagine it's pretty hot.

Consensual choking in bed

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe, if it's consensual but I've never understood how that's exciting.

ice cubes


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

so hot

the duck face in photos


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not

Unnatural hair colors such as hot pink and green?

Sent from the future


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

depends, can be

the little curl in super mans hairstyle?


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I've just read the last page and I don't want to read the whole topic anymore. No, none of that is hot to me. :crying: Nothing. And the whole topic is absurd



Worried Cat Milf said:


> I'd imagine it's pretty hot.
> 
> *Consensual* choking in bed
> 
> Sent from the future


:um:sus:no:afr:shockdoh(


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

mt moyt said:


> depends, can be
> 
> the little curl in super mans hairstyle?


looks nice the way i imagine it (johnny depp ''cry baby''). or do you mean not the hair on the head? then no

how about love and respect?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

supa hot.

Scars on hand.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> I've just read the last page and I don't want to read the whole topic anymore. No, none of that is hot to me. :crying: Nothing. And the whole topic is absurd
> 
> :um:sus:no:afr:shockdoh(


Lol, it is called "hot or not". Not everything will be appealing to all, it's just personal opinions. I try to think of things that could go either way. I think most people would find love and respect "hot".


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> or do you mean not the hair on the head? then no


:haha


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

scars are neither

Trying to think of something that will make someone go ballistic

how about

dating someone who's done adult movies


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not

Veganism

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Can be, but I'm mostly impressed


guys (gals) that take charge of a situation


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> I think most people would find love and respect "hot".


Wow, I hope it's true that most of people think it's hot when it's mutual love and respect. Sounds reassuring. Because certain things make me want to move away from this planet.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Can be hot in the bedroom, but equally overbearing outside of those settings..

Motorcycles.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

As long as they're 1000cc.

Cowboys.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Not.

guys with shaved heads?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot

Cat men

Sent from the future


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Siegfried said:


> As long as they're 1000cc.


Incorrect. Once the piston has made it's way up and down the cylinder a number of times and combustion has occured, motorcycles of all engine sizes become hot. 

Even if I were gay, I don't think I'd be well placed to answer that as I am unnaturally biased in favour of cats. So... hot. lol

Nature lovers.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Incorrect. Once the piston has made it's way up and down the cylinder a number of times and combustion has occured, motorcycles of all engine sizes become hot.


True enough. I'm stumped. The heart-wink emoji certainly revved my engine. If I were gay...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Cats and nature are both hot 

a picnic for 2


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Siegfried said:


> True enough. I'm stumped. The heart-wink emoji certainly revved my engine. If I were gay...


Hey now, that wasn't a metaphor for anything in particular! :lol



farfegnugen said:


> Cats and nature are both hot
> 
> a picnic for 2


Cat men, not cats. I would be slightly concerned if you found yourself attracted in that way to cats.. lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> Cat men, not cats. I would be slightly concerned if you found yourself attracted in that way to cats.. lol


Well, I am not attracted to guys or to cats in that way. But cats are kinda cool and sleek. Big cats on the prowl are one of the more awe inspiring things out there. So I think they're kind of hot. I think you're taking the game too literally.

athletic women


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um.....hot!

Veins?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nop

walking in the rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Alone? Nope With partner? Yep 

Ball gags?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so, unless I'm confusing that with something else. 

cuddling by a fireplace


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hot

Paris Hilton?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Silk sheets?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot

Strip clubs?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh depends

Genital piercings?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

farfegnugen said:


> Well, I am not attracted to guys or to cats in that way. But cats are kinda cool and sleek. Big cats on the prowl are one of the more awe inspiring things out there. So I think they're kind of hot. I think you're taking the game too literally.


I know. I was joking. But thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Meh depends
> 
> Genital piercings?


none for me



Post_Punk_Proclivity said:


> I know. I was joking. But thanks for pointing that out.


You're welcome. Glad to help :kiss

hot air balloon ride


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not (terrifying)

Blue hair?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Virgin?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess and especially good with olive oil

dotting your i's with little hearts


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

haha nope

suspenders?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yep

fake eyebrows?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Braces?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cute mostly

Hairy Armpit


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hm nope

oversized jumpers?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

neutral

Nicolas Cage masks?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

lol nope 

steven seagal?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nope

oven?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yup its always hot in there

Rompers?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only when the sun is shining on them

colorful bow ties?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure, you have to be hot to get away with wearing a bow tie


exhibitionists


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

nope

flip flops?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope

Chest hair?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

No

Smoker?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nawt

Stupidity


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nop

pantaloons?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

YARRR!

Birth marks/moles/freckles?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot

Widow's peak?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

neutral

paleness?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Nerds?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hot lol idk

spontaneous people


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yesss

hyperactive people?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Not

Electronic Music?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not really

people who hang out in graveyards?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Thick eyebrows?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

yes!

preparedness?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

what for? tornadoes?


people in uniforms - military, police, firefighters, school crossing guards


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Depends but not really tbh (and none of the ones you mentioned,) oh nurse uniforms though maybe (but only like an unrealistic costume sexy one.)

boots?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

can be 

the hulk?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

smashing

that hair flip thing


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hot






Drinking beer in a hot tub when it is below zero and it's snowing?


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Hot.

People who accidentally snort when they laugh too hard.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Little gap in between two front teeth?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, can be cute

bad girls


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm neutral

Big feet


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hot. You know what they say.. 

Farmer's daughter/son


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

How big? I wouldn't really care unless they were 5'1'' and wore a size 13.

*Edit* Okay, I've been ninja'd.

Hot. I love the way she wiggles when she walks.



Popped collars?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@Worried Cat Milf Big hands?

No lame af

Tighty Whities?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

hahaha no

short sleeve tshirt over long sleeve t shirt?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not really

fake eyelashes?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

neutral

jumper tied around waist?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really

belly button pierced


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Hot if we're making cheap love.

Peanut Butter?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So hot

Fake tits?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not really, I don't care about size so to me they're kind of pointless

pouty face


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Single Dads


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

not for me

wearing a rubber band around your wrist for no reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

People that wear long sleeve shirts with shorts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe, maybe not. It depends on the quality of the white socks 


eye contact from across the room


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot

Nipple rings?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Depends

Chest hair?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

depends on the gorilla

Inappropriate cleavage


----------



## not there yet (Jun 12, 2017)

Hot. The more inappropriate, the better.

Lisp


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Hot

Blushing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

NOT

potato as favorite food?


----------



## not there yet (Jun 12, 2017)

Not
ears that protrude a bit too much


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hot (But then how much is 'a bit too much' ?)

Facial tattoos ?.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not.

Five o clock shadow?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sure on legs, it's like hugging a cactus.

breakfast in bed, the next morning


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot

Sleeves (tattoos)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot

Long fingers?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

depends

dyed hair?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not

Chest hair?


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Hot!

Men's perfume?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh varies

Long eyelashes?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yess

3 eyebrows?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hot (But depends if the third one has an eye below it).

Hairy legs ?.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Lol neutral

Stretchers?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not (definitely).

The smell of sweat ?.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not

Armpit hair lol


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not (eeewww!!!)

Big bum/bottom ?.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not.

Little nips?


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Not.

Rainbow hair?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not. 

Hairy butt?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Nurses? :laugh:


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hot (but only female nurses mind)

Someone biting their toe nails ?.


----------



## IsolatedAF (Jun 6, 2016)

Can be hot for particular people.. lol


nerdy gals?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot

Jocks?
@Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot lmao

Brunettes ?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot 

Gingers?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh I'd rather brunettes 

@waterfairy?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I have no idea what waterfairy looks like, so can not pass judgement either way.

Huge muscles ?. (and no, that is not a euphemism for a certain male appendage)


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Eww, definitely not!

Love handles?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not.

Red lipstick?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Tree huggers?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot

Hipsters?


----------



## Denzoy (Dec 29, 2015)

Depends on what kind of hipsters, but im not against people that think out of the box. 

Tattoos?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot

Horns? Lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Homebodies?


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Hot, but can't meet them because they're too busy staying at home and so am I!

People who hide their faces with masks


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Hot! (think Phantom of the Opera and V for Vendetta. Oh yeah.)

Clumsiness?


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Not 

Dirty underwear 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not

No underwear ?.


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Hot.

Flavoured lip balm?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not

Builders crack ?.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Not

Suntans


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Meh!, Not

Piercings ?.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not.

Pale skin?


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

The hottest.

Irish accents?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Aye, Hot.

Geekiness ?.


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms (Jun 9, 2017)

Hot! 

Uniforms?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot

Freckles?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot

Brown eyes?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot

Buck teeth?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Thigh gaps?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not

Roman noses?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not

Bad boys ?


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Not.

Coffee with no sugar?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not

Shyness ?.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

can be

reading a book in a restaurant


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Weirdly hot tbh lol

Girls that don't wear makeup


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

as long as they don't eat in the library. I think that's a crime
oh, ninjas
I like girls with no makeup and their hair pulled back. It's kind of hot

shake your booty while strutting around


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not lol

Bush? Lol


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not

The weather ?.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot af

Small nips?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not.

Big nips ?.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Women with shaved heads?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes, the soldier in world war z was hot

Loitering


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

not

ice cream?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not

Eating a banana ?.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot

Overalls?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not

Rompers (for men lol)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Tramp stamps?


----------



## Somewhereoutthere (Jun 22, 2017)

Nah

Male chest hair?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

If there's a little

Belly button piercings?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

depends

moustache?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Not

Blue collar workers


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

lol i dont know? lean towards no based solely on this aspect
billy joel in the uptown girl music video?


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

hot

coyotes with mange?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Braces?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Never thought about it not hot though

sandles


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

One piece bikini's?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dunno, seems like it should be

feeding each other strawberries dipped in chocolate


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

haha not

tan lines?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not

Long nails?


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

nope

scraggly moustache?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

EDIT - Seems I posted in the wrong thread. Not my day on SAS I guess. :lol

Delete.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah to censorship


prom night with twins


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

yes lol

carrying a massive rucksack everywhere they go


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

neutral

getting serenaded?


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Not. Too creepy.

Harajuku girls?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dunno really

washing your car in a shirt that's see-thru when wet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Girl hot guy not

Braids?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah

tanned someone in a yellow dress


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Hot (and hopefully female in said dress)

Long nails


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Fedoras?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not

Backless dresses


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pshhh hot

Mixed people?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot

Rompers?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh really? 

Depends....some girls can rock it some can't.

Dad bods?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeess 

I can't. None fit me because I'm too short :cry

Not

Nipple rings?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Aww poor thing. But hey being short isn't a bad thing









Hot in general...looks best on smaller boobs though .

Neck tattoo?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

It is when I wanna go shopping :lol

Not

Tramp stamp?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wasn't thinking about shopping. 0

Hmm depends on the size and design.

Tighty whities?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

:blush

Only if the guy has the bod of Walter White :lol

Big smile?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

waterfairy said:


> :blush
> 
> Only if the guy has the bod of Walter White :lol


 So the bod of Rowan Atkinson ain't doing it for you?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> So the bod of Rowan Atkinson ain't doing it for you?


Ehh he just isn't my type xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot

Brown eyes?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot

Blonde hair?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh depends

Shyness?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, though usually it involves mutual foot pivoting

friend's gf/by flirting with you


----------



## IntrovertedCat (Oct 8, 2015)

Not hot.

Sleeve tattoos?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

nah, but not bad

corsets


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not, a little bit old fashioned.

Mankini ?.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably not

sharing the couch for a nap


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Depends with who

Ponytails?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not on guys. 

Man buns?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not on guys lmao

Hickeys?


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

NOT.

Guys who wear V necks


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot.

Bralettes?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot

Scars?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Neutral.

Nipple piercings (male or female)?


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

Not a fan of nipple piercings on either. 

Tattoos?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot

Lip rings?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Hot.

Skinny jeans on men...?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not, but sometimes they're great on women

2 people competing for your attention/affection


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Only a gf who's *** I found attractive to begin with.

Tattoos?


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Depends. More often hot than not

Dyed pink hair


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

neutral

messy hair


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot.

Waxed chest?


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Not on dudes, god no. Hair gets too much flak in general

Thigh gap


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Not hot.

Dimples?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sure.

Patterned socks?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Hot. Brings back memories 😆

Stoic face?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I like expressive people. I'm gonna have to say 'not' on this one.

Collar bones?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

There's no "it depends" option. Shoot. I'll go with not.

Bass player?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Hot.

Corn rows?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha, nope.

Pajama pants?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Comfy and hot.

Hats? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Baseball caps, sure. 

Gap in between two front teeth (ie. Madonna)?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Cute, not hot.

Hairy arms?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hawt

Dirty feet


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Eww not.

Sweat?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Not hot!

Philly accent?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not. 

Emo hair?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Not. 

No hair?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not. 

Dreds?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Ya Man!






Sloths?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. Sloths are not hot at all.

Boxer Briefs?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Hot.

Winking?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Hotter than a tin roof in Albuquerque.

Being breezy?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot lol

Bodybuilders?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Hot.

Wingtips? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not for me

big butts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot

Long piano fingers?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not 

Fish net leggings?


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Hot

British accents?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hot, maybe

Business suits?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

can be on a woman

someone standing behind you and embracing you as they show you how to do something


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Was this question for a girl? lol........Not

Pointy ears.....like elf ears?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Not. 

Chubby cheeks?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep

Smokers?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Not hot

Dimples?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hot

Snapbacks?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not

Mullet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nawt

Foot Tattoo


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

HOT!

Blue hair.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'm cheap. That's kinda hot.

Bony knees?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nawt

Tongue piercing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not

Chicken legs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Thigh gaps?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Hawt!

Pale skin and dark hair?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

can be

blushing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hawt

Hairy legs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not

Glitters when hit by sunlight


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Super hot.

Girls wearing ties and dress shirts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hot

Fangs and a thirst for blood


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hot as long as it doesn't kill me.

Saliva.


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

Not. I'd admire the person for enduring the pain though ;-)

Dressing up as Batman for Halloween and only speak in the Christian Bale Batman voice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hot!
Btw I meant saliva like having the other person's saliva in your mouth. 

Anime cosplay girls.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

omg hot

pigtails like a school girl


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess it could be but no


sharing a bubble bath


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Hot. In theory. 

Opera singing? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hot, I didn't much care for it, until I attended one

workplace flirting


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah

Bangs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hawt

Eye bags


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nawt

Tattooed eyebrows?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems a bit much

long nails


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Not.

Speaking only in riddles?


Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

There's something strangely hot about that

Uniforms


----------



## Oceanid Anchoress (Aug 17, 2017)

Hot. Especially if it's a heavy uniform on a warm summer's day. Oh dear, now I have to think of something. Erm, hang on then.

Shirts with those fluted sleeves that seem to be all the rage at the moment.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

the dresses are kind of throwback and I do think they're kind of hot

shirt too short with a beer belly


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

no way jose

long ponytails?


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

When the hair is nicely maintained/healthy, it's hot on either sex. I just want to brush it all day long.

Slow dancing?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

to me, it isn't ... it should be in person and probably more personal...

another poster getting intoxicated and proposing to you


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not, unless they're proposing opening a bakery together

someone writing a love letter to you


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not

Not being able to drive


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Doesn't really matter

Hipster beard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nawt

Fat rolls


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eh

Cosplayer?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

maybe, depends on the results I guess. I saw a hot gender swapped Harley a while back.

freckles


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

often hot on women...I'll have to wait to see if I like them otherwise though

people who know they're really hot and act like it


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hot

Cat person


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nawt

Bald head


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange.

I'm just holding her place in line.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hot. :mushy

Wearing pajamas in public?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk if it's hot but it's awesome

heart-shaped sunglasses?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think so. I'd poke my eye out.

anatomically correct snow people


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I suppose

Southern accent


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably not. I'm too much of an outdoor "hippie" type


somebody standing up for you (conflict, argument)


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

yes!

someone serenading you with a guitar?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

possibly hot, though if it was really cringe worthy I would have a hard time keeping a straight face


a person much smarter than you


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hot

Dog person


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

The hottest.

A mother theresa-type of person?

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nah.

Gentleman/lady but also naughty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hawt

Boxer


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nah

crooked/one sided smile


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not

Thin lips?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hot. Lips are lips.
Pink and purple hair? (I don't know if that someone asked that, but I'm not reading all the posts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh depends

Me?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SCorching, darling.

Cigarette smoking?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nawwt

No eyebrows?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Not

No face @[email protected]


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Not

Using the sauna together?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

not... Unless Slenderman because I throw bones to creepy

thigh highs

edit: **** second time I've been too slow for this thread. Oh well ignore post.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

^ http://bot.doomy.me/post/151286224414/new-word-you

hammond organs?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Thigh highs: Sizzling hot

Hammond organs: Tepid at best

hair dyed in 'non natural' colours, blue/green/purple/etc.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

can be though it doesn't fit some people. I think you have to have the personality for it.

dress slit showing off a leg


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hot

Sizzles and smokes when hit by sunlight?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah I wear a magnifying glass hat to warm my brain up for thinking

girls who know how to spell


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hot

Intelligent but sucks at dancing


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Hot
Freckles?


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Not hot. Cute but not hot.

Leg warmers?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

warm

ski clothing?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hot

Rat tail?


----------



## babybluu (Sep 6, 2017)

hand holding? hot. 
guys with long hair ?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@avatarivn
Yerp, that and similar


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

long hair is alright on guys. I really like short hair on women more and more

eye catching looks but slightly stupid


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Slightly is still fine 

Fake leg?


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Hot!

Gap teeth?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Depends.

This guy?

* *


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very not

Your white knight but clumsy af


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Very not


 Hey... I didn't know I was that bad looking....


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

it's all in the nubbin 

impulsive and spontaneous


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably smart but non-hot

multiple ear piercings


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not

Ponytails on men


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nawt

Hairy legs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

it's not bad, though I usually seem to attract more petite women

someone checking out your tush


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not. I make every effort to avoid the fact that my "tush" exists. 

The thought of shaving with whipped cream?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

seems like it should dissolve in water 

having someone's tongue in your ear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's ok but only if there's lots of wax

Movie date


----------

